# What kind of helmet you wear?



## yelloriversouth (Aug 27, 2009)

When you downhill biking, you would wear normal open mountain bike helmet or full face mountain bike helmet?


----------



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

I always wear my full face for DH and then use like a DJ helmet aubviously for dirt jumping. You really need the extra protection a full face provides.


----------



## Chumba15 (Jul 3, 2009)

Full face always. If i'm dirt jumping, downhilling, or even xc riding I wear my full face. When I cross country I only do smaller jumps but you never know what could happen. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

yelloriversouth said:


> When you downhill biking, you would wear normal open mountain bike helmet or full face mountain bike helmet?


THE Colliseum.
RTW.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Bell Bellistic


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

wow rick! thats trick!

ridin dh with anything but a full face hat is kinda silly considering the courses and litigation these days. cost and comfort of the newer protection makes it easy on the rider. on top of that, most race promoters/orginizations demand ya wear 1 to get on the hill. not sure if this is true for non race lift days but if ya ask me, it should be standard issue to have 1 to get on the lift as that ticket assumes yer gonna ride to a "dh" potential. without it, enjoy the climb.

edit: oh crap. tld d2 and a tld moto lid as a backup or in case im terrified. i replace my hats every 3 years no matter if its found the ground or not.


----------



## DET Racing (Mar 7, 2009)

Specialized Deviant full face


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

09 Giro Remedy for DH. Bell Faction for everything else. The Remedy is a little bit bobble head looking, but so comfortable! And it has the sweet city scape background. :thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

i love my teeth.
...full face for me


----------



## Triple8Sol (Aug 21, 2009)

I wear this 661 Comp 2.


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

After spending a week in Whistler, and smacking my dome pretty good on the last day, I now am running a moto full face. I would be drinking from a straw right now if I did not have a full face on.

I got a smoking deal on an Arai VX-Pro3. No reason to be cheap when it comes to a helmet. Whether you choose a bike or moto helmet, find a quality lid.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

*spicy ham roll for his site*










SPAM.

*Domain ID: D156841742-LROR
Domain Name:MOUNTAINBIKEHELMET.ORG
Created On:10-Aug-2009 03:58:30 UTC*
Last Updated On:10-Aug-2009 03:58:32 UTC
Expiration Date:10-Aug-2010 03:58:30 UTC
Sponsoring Registrar:GoDaddy.com, Inc. (R91-LROR)
Status:CLIENT DELETE PROHIBITED
Status:CLIENT RENEW PROHIBITED
Status:CLIENT TRANSFER PROHIBITED
Status:CLIENT UPDATE PROHIBITED
Status:TRANSFER PROHIBITED
Registrant ID:CR12170706
*Registrant Name:Martin Wong
Registrant Street1:Rm 614, Po Kan Hse,
Registrant Street2o Lam Est, TKO*
Registrant Street3:
Registrant City:NT
Registrant State/Province:Georgia
Registrant Postal Code:30101
Registrant Country:US
Registrant Phone:+852.93505365
Registrant Phone Ext.:
Registrant FAX:
Registrant FAX Ext.:
*Registrant Email:[email protected]*


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

FF for DH/gravity riding, Fox Rampage. Standard lid for XC, Fox Flux.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

CharacterZero said:


> SPAM.


Dude, I hate sushi but that actually looks really good. I love SPAM, white rice and eggs over easy. I'm told it's a hawaiian dish. Either way, it's delicious.

Back on topic: I ride a Fox Rampage for FR and this fast, technical, singletrack we ride. Wear my Fox Flux for anything else.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

For AM/pedally rides... even if there's light freeride thrown in the mix, I'm all about my Specialized 1/2-shell or my (recently stolen) Bell Slant. The Bell was the best frickin' helmet I ever used.

As for DH, I used to have a Bell Bellistic. Wrecked on it and cracked it. Also had a THE IZYK, wrecked on that, and cracked it. Got another THE IZYK, and it's been great thus far.


----------



## simcik (Dec 2, 2005)

DH TLD SE 2 Moto helmet
Dirt jump, slopestyle TLD D2 Carbon
Trail Giro Xen

I almost lost the lower half of my face wearing a half shell a few years ago at a slalom, so full face unless it XC for me


----------



## DPL (Mar 23, 2008)

Here's what I wear at the moment. If I'm doing anything even remotely out of the ordinary then I always wear a full face.










I'm looking to upgrade though to something THE-ish!

I wear a TSG Evolution at all other times.


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

XC - Fox Flux
DH - Azonic Fury


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

For DH - a full face helmet that fits. Had to go XS on that one - man people have some big noggins!


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

DPL said:


> Here's what I wear at the moment. If I'm doing anything even remotely out of the ordinary then I always wear a full face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the lowest I think I've seen anyone run their visor. Can you actually see out of that?


----------



## craigshaf (May 23, 2007)

DH/FR/DJ - Bell Drop FF
XC - Xen


----------



## yelloriversouth (Aug 27, 2009)

shwinn8 said:


> Bell Bellistic


I like it. I have one.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

rickthewelder said:


> THE Colliseum.
> RTW.


WTF...I need one of those in my house behind lazers, glass and alarms


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Azonic 708.......mx helmet


----------



## CdaleProph6 (Mar 4, 2008)

Bell drop,
i scored a backup when jensen messed up and priced it at 30 buckx new...super comfy...actually did a 20 mile xc ride with it on in the GW national forest when i left my fox xc lid at home...wasnt terrible, and that was mid summer in VA


----------



## DPL (Mar 23, 2008)

godfather said:


> That's the lowest I think I've seen anyone run their visor. Can you actually see out of that?


It's up as far as it will go when I'm riding. Not really sure why it was down so low when I took that photo!


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

Cantil3v3r said:


> XC - Fox Flux
> DH - Azonic Fury


Yeah the fury's a good choice..... if you want a $15,000 medical bill..


----------



## 09Reign (Mar 19, 2009)

Giro Hex for XC and AM.
Bell Bellistic for the park.


----------



## glano (Apr 12, 2009)

sickspeed16 said:


> Yeah the fury's a good choice..... if you want a $15,000 medical bill..


What the heck does this mean?


----------



## 09Reign (Mar 19, 2009)

glano said:


> What the heck does this mean?


I was wondering that too. A friend of mine is looking at maybe getting that helmet. Please let me know if you know of something wrong with it.


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

'08 Giro Remedy----DH/FR
'07 Giro Xen-----------XC


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

THE Carbon Legion


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

Full face snell/dot 2005 certified. TLD Se and SE2. The minor extra weight is worth saving my brain.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

BWVDubya said:


> Dude, I hate sushi but that actually looks really good. I love SPAM, white rice and eggs over easy. I'm told it's a hawaiian dish. Either way, it's delicious.
> 
> That's a spam musubi.Spam rice & seaweed.It's what you buy along with a 16 oz beer for the drive to work after surfing.They usually taste ok.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

glano said:


> What the heck does this mean?


dont get him started about his US Open crash...

on topic...Giro Remedy. slightly on the larger side though. if you're thinking of the Giro, get one size smaller.

debating between a TLD D2 and a T.H.E. soon though. got a little dent in the Remedy after a hard hit. did it's job.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Interesting info shared in these threads :eekster:

After suffering from a brain injury and broken neck some 19 months ago I'm still researching this subject I'm out for recommending anything for people but just share information so people can make up there own decisions, some what interesting in mtb whats important to people 

Here's some interesting discussion on stiffness and impact performance of Helmets, not MTB but I found it interesting views about the Snell STD and responses by Snell?

Blowing the lid off

I don;t sit on either side of the debate cause it raises more questions for me than it answers! And more so in MTB!


----------



## Benmxdh (Aug 30, 2009)

tld moto helmet is the only way to go just stop and think about it. And if it doesn't add up then we don't need your genes in the gen pool anymore.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

Benmxdh said:


> tld moto helmet is the only way to go just stop and think about it. And if it doesn't add up then we don't need your genes in the gen pool anymore.


reading some of your previous posts, it looks like you werent wearing your TLD moto helmet...


----------

